# Takowy



## jazyk

Po raz pierwszy widziałem w polszczyźnie słowo takowy, które wiążę z językiem czeskim (takový). Czy słowa tego dużo używa się?


----------



## .Jordi.

W słowniku ma ono kwalifikator _używane dawniej_ i odsyła do słowa _taki_. Moim zdaniem w języku mówionym praktycznie nie jest używane i zastępuje się je właśnie słowem _taki_. Natomiast w języku pisanym i owszem, zdarza mi się je spotkać, ale ciężko mi powiedzieć, czy często, po prostu nie jest aż tak bardzo przestarzałe, abym za każdym się dziwił, widząc je.


----------



## Oletta

Ano, Jazyk, tak jak .Jordi.napisał, .... i wiesz, czasem go używa moja Mama, kiedy pisze książki lub artykuły, ;-), np. w kolokacji ze słowem problem, ale nie tylko. Południe Polski, przez wzgląd na bliskość Czech, i wpływów czeskich w gwarze śląskiej, używa słowa "takowy" częściej niż inne jej obszary (tak myślę).


----------



## majlo

Ciężko mi się wypowiadać na temat zróżnicowania pod względem obszaru, ale ja napotykam to słowo zarówno w piśmie, jak i w mowie. 

Sam chyba też go używam od czasu do czasu, ale raczej w odniesieniu do czegoś, co już zostało określone, na przykład:

_Popełnienie _faux pas _w takiej sytuacji byłoby tragiczne_. _Na szczęście takowe nigdy mi się nie zdarzyło. 


_


----------



## Oletta

Aha, w takim kontekście również powiedziałabym "takowe", ale "takie" równiez "pasuje".


----------



## majlo

Nie macie wrażenia, że _takowy _właściwie zawsze odnosi się do czegoś, co zostało już określone? Na przykład, jeśli zobaczymy jakiś ładny budynek, to nie powiemy: _Takowa budowla to prawdziwe dzieło sztuki. _W tym przypadku działa chyba tylko _taka._


----------



## Oletta

_Takowy _jest swoistym podkreśleniem.... tak to najczęściej odbieram, jak najbardziej czegoś, co zostało już określone.


----------



## Poncjusz Grzybiarz

Widzę, że Jazyk zastanawia się nad koneksjami polsko-czeskimi w starszej mowie? 
_Takowy_ i _taki_ są kwestią raczej upodobań w użytkowaniu języka polskiego...
Nie należę do specjalistów od tej dziedziny ale zdaje mi się, że _takowy_ częściej spotkasz w słownictwie literackim, które znane jest ze swych nawiązań do staropolskiego [a co za tym idzie, w jakimś stopniu staroczeskiego] słownictwa oraz archaicznych zwrotów. Jakby świat poetów był trochę wsteczny, poszukując, nie wprowadzających większego rozróżnienia merytorycznego, ozdobników w języku już zapomnianym  
Także, myślę że tutaj jest pies pogrzebany hahahahaha


----------

